# My faithful little buddy!



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Playing in the garden 







Sitting on my feet listening to the birds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

He really is adorable


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Jasper is a little sweet heart, love him


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is so cute! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He is so cute love the one of him with the ball


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bless Jasper - he knows his job in life - to be with you and keep you happy


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

He certainly does that Marzi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lovely pics......it's adorable the way they have to be close. Am in the lounge. Mandy is on her bed, but Max is as close to me as its possible to be.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He looks so scrummy - do you often plant a big kiss on his nose - he just has that look that makes me want to do that!!(ok, maybe I am a little weird - don't worry, I don't do it to dogs in the street!).


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Gorgeous jasper!! He is saying thank you for all that grooming keeping the matts at bay! X


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

DB1 said:


> He looks so scrummy - do you often plant a big kiss on his nose - he just has that look that makes me want to do that!!(ok, maybe I am a little weird - don't worry, I don't do it to dogs in the street!).


Hahaha I kiss the bridge of his nose all the time.....yes and his nose. After the pics he came up on my knee for a really long cuddle enjoying the sunshine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Gorgeous jasper!! He is saying thank you for all that grooming keeping the matts at bay! X


Hahaha, I sound slightly obsessed! Lol he probably thinks oh good god she's got THAT comb again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

He looks such a cheeky chappie.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Love him - love Poos, they are such loyal dogs.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I won't ever be without one that's for sure! Best decision I ever made was to have jasper as part of our lives  he puts a smile on our faces everyday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

